# bald spot



## scampbell (Nov 9, 2012)

I am new at raising chickens. I have 5 Speckled Sussex chickens that are 19 weeks old. I have one that has a bold spot at the base of the head/neck area that is getting larger every day. At first I thought "molting" however I read that they molt in the Fall after they have starting laying. They have not layed eggs as of yet. The bald area is not inflamed and the other chickens don't seem to be bothering her. However, I noticed that when I went to pet her she laid down and put her shoulders up, as if to assume the mating position. Could these be related? Is there another reason I should be concerned about?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have a rooster that could be plucking her feathers out in a clumsey attempt at mating?

Second thought, have you checked her for mites? 

Welcome to the forum.


----------

